# Life On Mars To Be Cancelled (SPOILERS)



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Life on Mars -- my police drama with personality -- will make a premature exit, ending its first season with a series finale sometime this April, E.P. Josh Appelbaum confirms to me.

ABC apparently told producers that the party's over at the 125 earlier today. Well, I mean, I'm paraphrasing, but you get the idea. The good news is, because the alphabet net is giving the LoM team a little advanced notice on their eviction, the writers will be able to pen a finale that ties up all of the series' loose ends.

http://blog.zap2it.com/korbitv/2009/03/breaking-abc-cancels-life-on-mars.html


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Now I can delete all the ones I have not watched. Bummer.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

There goes an entire season off my DVR lol.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought this was a very well-done series. It took a couple of episodes to get it's legs, but once it did, we really enjoyed it. For those who were fans of _Twin Peaks_, not as off-beat, but in a similar vein. Sort of _Twin Peaks_ meets _Hill Street Blues_. I especially enjoyed watching Harvey Keitel, a pretty good actor who's been around for a while, but someone I never had a lot of exposure to.

I agree with *tsmacro *that it's good news the writers can wrap the series up intelligently. I look forward to a great finale!

/steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

davring said:


> Now I can delete all the ones I have not watched. Bummer.





sigma1914 said:


> There goes an entire season off my DVR lol.


Since it's going to be properly wrapped-up, I'd save it for summer viewing. Think of it as a mini-series!  /steve


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I watched it a few times and enjoyed it. I think it was a victim of timeslotitis... those 10 o'clock shows just never seem to do well. We saw that with the Christian Slater series a few months ago. Maybe DirecTV will pick them up for The 101?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, darn. 

I actually liked the show and although I thought the characters were inconsistently written, I thought it was an innovative idea and deserved more of a chance. To the ABC programming executives who made this choice, what precisely have you got that's better? Celebrity Dancing with the Home Improvement Makeover Stars' Funniest Home Videos? 

I've got 200 hours of recording capacity online and record about 10 hours a week (or less) of worthwhile programming. There goes another hour.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> I watched it a few times and enjoyed it. I think it was a victim of timeslotitis... those 10 o'clock shows just never seem to do well. We saw that with the Christian Slater series a few months ago. Maybe DirecTV will pick them up for The 101?


Let's hope.....

CSI MIAMI does good at the 10:00 slot.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

as usual they should have just reshown the original two series from the UK.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

sorahl said:


> as usual they should have just reshown the original two series from the UK.


Looks like there were only 16 episodes total in the two UK seasons, so a comparable run to one season here.

It would be interesting to watch some of the UK show, if only to see if I can relate to the British 70's references as well as I did to the US version's. /steve


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Let's hope.....
> 
> CSI MIAMI does good at the 10:00 slot.


True - that was a successful franchise before "Miami" launched though. I can't think of any new drama that's launched (not a spin-off) in the past few years in the 10:00 time slot that's actually made it. You're going up against sleep and the 10:00 news. Also, most people don't have DVRs.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

It is becoming harder and harder to invest one's self in a new series... :nono2:


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

yeah the series are generally short in the UK but numbers don't tell the whole story. The quality never matches up when they copy..
I thot the original was damn good. Philip Glenister outstanding...
as far as comparing to CSI Miami - now that's not fair  you'll give the preschoolers writing for that show a complex and they'll never write anything worthwhile!!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Life On Mars was just part of the show purge that I did last Fall because I simply didn't have the time to keep up with most shows.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

oh man, this blows... I was really digging this show, especially the music and the classic hot rods.

Ballroom Blitz during a prostitute sting? Come on, that's classic!! 

Or am I the only one that got the innuendo there?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

gonna miss it. just watched the latest 3 episodes this past weekend. was a nice change of pace show. was different. hard to invest in a new show these days ...


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, darn.
> 
> I actually liked the show and although I thought the characters were inconsistently written, I thought it was an innovative idea and deserved more of a chance. To the ABC programming executives who made this choice, what precisely have you got that's better? Celebrity Dancing with the Home Improvement Makeover Stars' Funniest Home Videos?
> 
> I've got 200 hours of recording capacity online and record about 10 hours a week (or less) of worthwhile programming. There goes another hour.


I have to agree w/you SS. I actually liked the show. It was different with a little sci-fi in it. The only thing this network has going for it is Grey's Anatomy. (IMHO)


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

> oh man, this blows... I was really digging this show, especially the music and the classic hot rods.


+1. I really enjoyed this series.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

btw, there is a sequel of sorts to Life on Mars UK called Ashes to Ashes


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, darn.
> 
> I actually liked the show and although I thought the characters were inconsistently written, I thought it was an innovative idea and deserved more of a chance. To the ABC programming executives who made this choice, what precisely have you got that's better? Celebrity Dancing with the Home Improvement Makeover Stars' Funniest Home Videos?
> .


+1


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, the rumor is all over the internet, I've gotten it a couple more times... must be the end of the road. Anyone have an idea how they are going to choose to end it? I've been told that in the original British show,



Spoiler



Sam was in a coma.



If that's true the producers missed out on an opportunity to make the show even more bizarre.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, the rumor is all over the internet, I've gotten it a couple more times... must be the end of the road. Anyone have an idea how they are going to choose to end it? I've been told that in the original British show,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could still happen that way, no? Or does this season's past hospital episode now make that ending a non-starter? I can't remember. /steve


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

yeah that was how it was - and really if you paid attention thru the whole thing it made sense.
the only real thing was Sam being hit by the car in the beginning.
it was good and frustrating all at once


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll tell you how I hope it ends... Sam gets back to 2008 and it turns out he really did travel through time. I'd like to know what happened to a few of those characters in the interim. They can call it a military project or naked singularity or whatever, I don't care, but I'd like to see them end it by showing that some of the things Sam did in 1973 actually made a difference.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> Life On Mars was just part of the show purge that I did last Fall because I simply didn't have the time to keep up with most shows.


Ditto.

Watched the first 2 or 3 episodes and while it was OK, it wasn't worth investing our time.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

If it weren't for my forgotten series link, I would have never found the show in January. I think they should have added more Lisa Bonet....that would have saved the show


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

sorahl said:


> btw, there is a sequel of sorts to Life on Mars UK called Ashes to Ashes


Yeah, they're actually showing Ashes To Ashes starting this saturday evening on BBC America.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I watched one episode .. recorded 5 or six more (some dropped off since I only save 5 eps) .. Then I finally canceled my series link. I see I made the right call this time.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Watched the first 2 or 3 episodes and while it was OK, it wasn't worth investing our time.


Same here.

BTW, it was obvious Sam was in a coma from the numerous scenes where he had doctors appearing on his TV, etc. saying "wake up Sam" and suchlike.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

See the thread Ashes to Ashes, sequel to Life on Mars on BBC America March 7th. It starts on BBCA this Saturday and will be preceded by a reshowing of the last episode of Life on Mars (British version, of course).

The coma was a part of the original British Life on Mars which overall, in our household anyway, was much more highly regarded than the American version. It just worked better.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've got 200 hours of recording capacity online and record about 10 hours a week (or less) of worthwhile programming. There goes another hour.


While I have CONSIDERABLY less hours of recording time, and record CONSIDERABLY more hours a week of what I consider "worthwhile programming", I've really been enjoying this show, and I'm VERY disappointed by the cancellation (even though I felt it was coming).

What's sadder is ABC? Cancelled "Pushing Daisies", cancelled "Life On Mars", cancelled "Eli Stone", put "Samantha Who" on hiatus. "Scrubs" is expected to be in it's last season.

I have hope for "Castle", and I'll check out "Better Off Ted" for the goofiness, and check out "The Unusuals", but my interest in ABC has really flatlined this year.

Unless ABC gets a lot of interesting new shows this Fall, I'll be watching considerably less ABC programming.

~Alan


----------



## tensuns (Apr 19, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, the rumor is all over the internet, I've gotten it a couple more times... must be the end of the road. Anyone have an idea how they are going to choose to end it? I've been told that in the original British show,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, that's not quite how I remember the British show ending. I just double checked on Wikipedia and while that is apparently what the writer intended, the final moments have enough ambiguity that it could be interpreted in just the opposite way (apparently, like me, the actor who played Sam Tyler sees it this other way also).

I really liked the original, but as much as I tried just couldn't get into the remake. Despite the all star cast, their performances just fell flat in comparison.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

i guess i just interpreted them riding off in the car, along with the aural clues that they gave, that he died in the coma.

it looks like that for Ashes To Ashes, which I have but hven't watched yet, they 're-imagined' the ending to tag in to the new show.
sort of like Stargate, Highlander, and numerous others.
I'll have to watch Ashes to Ashes to see if I like that change..


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> While I have CONSIDERABLY less hours of recording time, and record CONSIDERABLY more hours a week of what I consider "worthwhile programming", I've really been enjoying this show, and I'm VERY disappointed by the cancellation (even though I felt it was coming).
> 
> What's sadder is ABC? Cancelled "Pushing Daisies", cancelled "Life On Mars", cancelled "Eli Stone", put "Samantha Who" on hiatus. "Scrubs" is expected to be in it's last season.
> 
> ...


We didn't watch anything on ABC other than Lost to begin with. Pushing Daisies brought us back to ABC but it was cancelled and now Life on Mars is being cancelled. Guess there's no room for intelligent programming with great dialogue and something different for a plot than your average nightly soap, crime drama or brainless comedy.:nono2:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Just watched last night's (3/4/09) episode, arguably the best of the season. I especially enjoyed Keitel's performance. If you're a fan of the show like I am, I'm pretty sure you're gonna love this one. /steve


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve said:


> Just watched last night's (3/4/09) episode, arguably the best of the season. I especially enjoyed Keitel's performance. If you're a fan of the show like I am, I'm pretty sure you're gonna love this one. /steve


Was getting to like the American Version. Given it is no where as good as the British version but still good.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> While I have CONSIDERABLY less hours of recording time, and record CONSIDERABLY more hours a week of what I consider "worthwhile programming", I've really been enjoying this show, and I'm VERY disappointed by the cancellation (even though I felt it was coming).
> 
> What's sadder is ABC? Cancelled "Pushing Daisies", cancelled "Life On Mars", cancelled "Eli Stone", put "Samantha Who" on hiatus. "Scrubs" is expected to be in it's last season.
> 
> ...


Better Off Ted sounds exactly like The Office from what I can tell.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dogs31 said:


> Better Off Ted sounds exactly like The Office from what I can tell.


Nah, not exactly, Better Off Ted actually looks funny.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Steve said:


> Just watched last night's (3/4/09) episode, arguably the best of the season. I especially enjoyed Keitel's performance. If you're a fan of the show like I am, I'm pretty sure you're gonna love this one. /steve


Agreed, very good episode. I'm going to miss this show, hope they wrap it up neatly, or just enough to leave room for the "future".


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I got on with the BBC version before it started, the previews were enough to hook me and just loved it. Unfortunately American show creators have lost the ability to do their own creative and have "horked" (stolen) Hit British concepts that are successful there, tried and true in the can and revamp them for our prudish American standards, thus killing any assemblance of the original that made it good. If you haven't noticed most all recent programming (Dancing with the Stars, American Idol, etc) for the past couple seasons were British rip offs, like Coupling. The British version was hilarious because they can broach topics and say/infer/focus on topics that can not be done in the states which is the meat of the concept and stories which makes them funny and entertaining. This lack of innovation of the U.S. side and just copying British programming is just plain crap. Especially when the producers do NOT have the creative wherewithal to be able to massage them to work in the states. They bow completely to the censors and not take the time and energy, which means the all beloved dollar on the studios end or the lack there of. That is why they are hoping that their theft will make them money. Jail is the only place for thiefs.

My family and friends started watching the AM version of Coupling after hearing me rave about the Brit version and found it down right stupid, as did anyone that has seen it along with the powers that be at the network. Canceled early. I made my cohorts watch a couple of episodes of the British version they were hooked instantly. Many have bought the box sets from the BBC to get it all.

So GREAT that the pathetic American version got canned. Tonight the sequel to it "Ashes to Ashes" is premiering on BBCA.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FarmerBob said:


> [...]So GREAT that the pathetic American version got canned. Tonight the sequel to it "Ashes to Ashes" is premiering on BBCA.


Based on what everyone's saying, I look forward to watching the British version on DVD this summer.

That said, I thought the American version was excellent television. Perhaps because I never saw the British version, I am judging it solely on it's own merits, as opposed to comparing it, as others are? /steve


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I wouldn't call it 'pathetic'. In fact, the US version of Life On Mars seemed to be finding it's own legs. I remember reading an itnerview with the creators and they were saying that they wanted LOM to go of in a different direction than the UK original and I started seeing some of that. If for no other reason it would HAVE to because of the longer US seasons.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

I just didn't buy the premise of the show and watched one episode. I really didn't want to relive the 70's.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I would imagine the appeal hinges (for the individual) on whether or not they experienced the 70s to begin with, and then how they remember it (pleasantly or not).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...and arguably, this isn't really about the 70s, it's about the way the 70s was shown in period cop shows. Real cops didn't act like that then any more than they do now.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> ... Real cops didn't act like that then any more than they do now.


Maybe not _exactly_ like that.  E.g, I'd have to believe (like the rest of society) they were less politically correct than they are today. /steve


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

what you mean Glenister's portrayal maybe a bit over the top?


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

djlong said:


> I would imagine the appeal hinges (for the individual) on whether or not they experienced the 70s to begin with, and then how they remember it (pleasantly or not).


Not just the '70s, but '70s cop shows. Personally, I like the American "Life on Mars" better than the English version. I think it's because it's a better '70s American cop show than the cop shows that were actually on in the 70s. 

I have mixed feelings about the cancellation. While I really like the show and will miss it, it's nice to know they'll actually wrap up the story.

-- Roger


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> ...and arguably, this isn't really about the 70s, it's about the way the 70s was shown in period cop shows. Real cops didn't act like that then any more than they do now.


Actually....

In 1974 with considerable trepidation I hired a retired NYC detective into a small town California police force as our only investigator. He was cautioned every way we could think of that the rules were different. He was good at his job. But he wasn't able to go 8 months before he beat up a wiseass suspect in the holding cell. Had to get a warrant for his arrest but he disappeared, probably back to NYC where we sent the warrant into black hole.

In fact, the cop culture in the early '70's was very much like that - racist, sexist, macho. All of it. It required a generational change to create a culture change and even today the effect of those cultural changes were very uneven from police agency to police agency.

I remember the '70s as a time of considerable stress and a time of one good thing - in 1977 I met the woman who became my wife. I've had no problem at all relating to the "Sam Tyler" and "Gene Hunt" characters in both the British and American versions of this show. The "Annie" character in the British version seemed real, while in the American version not so much.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Fair enough... but I don't think you're saying that all cops in 1974 were that bad.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Fair enough... but I don't think you're saying that all cops in 1974 were that bad.


Nope, just that there were plenty of the bad ones.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok I liked the BBC version a lot, so when I heard they were doing an American version I honestly thought it probably wouldn't be very good. But I gave it a chance since I didn't want to be one of those snobs who always automatically just say that every time there's an American version of a BBC show it's inferior. Well I've been pleasantly surprised and it seems the more i've watched it the better it has been getting, this past weeks ep w/ the whole weather underground thing going on was especially good. There doesn't seem to be much else on tv like this show right now and that alone should give it another season to try to build an audience. Oh well, in today's give me instant results or else tv environment I shouldn't be surprised we're going to lose another fairly unique, fun and enjoyable show to watch. LOM, RIP.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

This is depressing. I really liked this show. ABC sucks.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I lived in NYC in 1973 and I think that's one of the reasons the show has grown on me. I'm so glad they moved it from LA (which was the setting in the original pilot that never made it to air).

Granted I was 11 years old, but the 'look and feel' of NYC back then is very much how I remember it. I moved to NH the day Nixon resigned in 1974. To this day there's still some NYC left in me - not always a good thing becuase paranoia is a bit out of style


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2003)

Did anyone see last night's (04/01/09) series finale? I thought it was pretty good. It looked a little rushed together but I thought the explanation of all of the main characters as astronauts traveling to Mars while in a dream sleep was viable. I really liked Wendy being the computer and how she helped Sam after the spacecraft had an encounter with asteroids. That was why Sam's preprogrammed dream fantasy of being a cop in 2008 got mixed up with him going back to 1973.

I'm glad that ABC allowed the show to do a finale and that it actually got aired unlike Daybreak a couple of years ago. If you remember you had to go online and download the remaining episodes.


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

Wayne said:


> Did anyone see last night's (04/01/09) series finale? I thought it was pretty good. It looked a little rushed together but I thought the explanation of all of the main characters as astronauts traveling to Mars while in a dream sleep was viable. I really liked Wendy being the computer and how she helped Sam after the spacecraft had an encounter with asteroids. That was why Sam's preprogrammed dream fantasy of being a cop in 2008 got mixed up with him going back to 1973.
> 
> I'm glad that ABC allowed the show to do a finale and that it actually got aired unlike Daybreak a couple of years ago. If you remember you had to go online and download the remaining episodes.


Yeah, my wife and I watched it. We really liked the show... Liked how they ended it too, and it did feel a little rushed.

They kept calling him an "astronaut" and "spaceman"... I started putting it together a few episodes ago with the "mars rover" running in and out of eye balls... figured it had something to do with space or base on Mars. (Hence the name). But what really through me was Gene being his Dad.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

The moderators might want to add a "Spoilers" warning to this thread. 

I thought the resolution was a little corny. I've nevered liked "it was all a dream" explanations. But, I was pleased that they tied the dream together with reality - not the obvious Wizard of Oz "you were there and you were there" stuff, but Sam's realization that he was in love with Annie and that he had to patch things up with his dad.

-- Roger


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I really enjoyed the finale, but have to throw in a "Burn in Hell, ABC!" for canceling the series in the first place.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Spoiler warning has been added. I've been saving up episodes since I heard it was canceled... now I'm not sure if I want to continue. I thought the writing was great and maybe I want to remember it just as it was.


----------



## whalerfan (May 31, 2007)

I found it to be a bit far fetched but enjoyed it. I would have like to have seen more of the characters in today's time. The final shot was very cheesy. I never suspected the spaceship but that's ok.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I really enjoyed the finale, but have to throw in a "Burn in Hell, ABC!" for canceling the series in the first place.


ubiquitous +1


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Another good show down the tubes! I did not like the ending - having him in a coma (like it looked like in the feirst few episodes) made a lot of sense, including his being able to work out solving crimes in his mind while unconscious. 

Oh well. As long as FX renews Damages for another season.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Since we quit watching three episodes ago, I have to say I'm glad we stopped. The original Brit version ended without improvised contrivance in 16th episode because they knew from day one that there isn't going to be a 100th episode. Their system rarely milks a quality show for every dime leaving you to wonder in season 4 "when did this show lose it's direction."

The Brit sequel "Ashes-to-Ashes" now showing on BBCA is growing on me, though I'm not as enthused about it as the Brit's were.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Wife and I loved it and while we wish it could have continued, I think it's better to have left us "wanting more" than the alternative. I'm not sure how tired I would have gotten with the "why am I here?" premise for another full season. Just my .02. /steve

"Always count your gunshots... and your blessings." - Gene Hunt


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Definitely worth the time to watch of course I was one of the few Journeyman faithful as well.....

You had me at timetravel! :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

cweave02 said:


> Oh well. As long as FX renews Damages for another season.


Big +1 on that! What an embarrassment of riches last night between the _Life on Mars_ and _Damages_ finales. Sometimes life is good.  /steve


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> I really enjoyed the finale, but have to throw in a "Burn in Hell, ABC!" for canceling the series in the first place.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> I really enjoyed the finale, but have to throw in a "Burn in Hell, ABC!" for canceling the series in the first place.


The Brit sequel "Ashes-to-Ashes" now showing on BBCA is growing on me, though I'm not as enthused about it as the Brit's were.[/QUOTE]

I just can not get excited about Ashes to Ashes.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Wayne said:


> Did anyone see last night's (04/01/09) series finale? I thought it was pretty good. It looked a little rushed together but I thought the explanation of all of the main characters as astronauts traveling to Mars while in a dream sleep was viable. I really liked Wendy being the computer and how she helped Sam after the spacecraft had an encounter with asteroids. That was why Sam's preprogrammed dream fantasy of being a cop in 2008 got mixed up with him going back to 1973.
> 
> I'm glad that ABC allowed the show to do a finale and that it actually got aired unlike Daybreak a couple of years ago. If you remember you had to go online and download the remaining episodes.


I thought they did a good job with the ending, actually came up with a credible scenario. Still, yet another stupid ABC cancellation decision.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I liked the BBC ending better. Sam jumped off a roof and then he was back in the 70's. In Ashes to Ashes we find out that Sam Tyler's 2008 file says he comitted suicide.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

that was the worst and most ridiculou finale I have ever seen.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The ending seemed a bit rushed, but I suppose that's probably because it was. I really enjoyed this show and would have liked to have seen it go for years more. 

Of course, there's that one nitpick... if this was all a fantasy in Sam's head, how do we account for the scenes where we as the audience saw things that Sam didn't?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

cj9788 said:


> I liked the BBC ending better. Sam jumped off a roof and then he was back in the 70's. In Ashes to Ashes we find out that Sam Tyler's 2008 file says he comitted suicide.


For those of us who haven't seen the BBC version yet, mods may want to edit a spoiler tag into this post. /steve


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Rushed I can forgive but that ending seemed utterly ridiculous and out of tune with the tone of the series. it is hard to believe that they did not have a basic (and better) idea of how to end the series in mind when they started it.


but to each their own I guess.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

To me it seemed like that last scene was a 'trap door' (to use a term that J. Michael Straczynski uses) to be used in the event of cancellation. A little bit of creative editing for the main part of the show (alternate scenes, etc, since they knew it was at least a SEASON finale) and later on, they activate the trap door so that one of their 'possible endings' (that writers talked about when interviewed last year) at least gives some closure.

For a show that paid attention to details, they really made this seem like a 1-hour shoot on a shoestring budget because there was no time lag when the astronauts were communicating with misison control.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Of course, there's that one nitpick... if this was all a fantasy in Sam's head, how do we account for the scenes where we as the audience saw things that Sam didn't?


While in suspended animation, Sam was seeing the events like a ... TV show. 

-- Roger


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

good show. gonna miss it. imperioli was great. liked rest of cast as well. added Unusuals starting next week to check out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If prior experience is any indicator, _The Unusuals_ will fail to attract as strong of an audience as _Life on Mars_, and will also be canceled.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

When we see the white patent leather shoes hit the martian soil.

Anybody else wonder what meaning that had (if any) ?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually, I'd have to look again but they looked like they had a pebbled finish, not patent leather. I'd thought that before, and it was one of a few minor errors the show made. Another one, made twice in the last episode, was picking up the multi-line phone without pushing the button.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The white leather loafers were supposed to connect 20xx with 1973.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Great comment from "Joe & Linda from Jacksonville" from the New York Times discussion of last night's episode:

_I thought the ending was pretty cool. The only thing I would change is when they were describing their dreams, instead of being on a island with 200 naked chicks, Ray should've said something like: "Oh yeah, I was stuck in New Jersey with a bunch of dysfunctional gangsters".
_
Would have been an homage to the all-time great _Newhart _finale.  /steve


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I thought the ending was crazy. That whole dream in VR while on a long space mission has been done by SO MANY different Sci-Fi shows. It could have been so much better.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Steve said:


> Great comment from "Joe & Linda from Jacksonville" from the New York Times discussion of last night's episode:
> 
> _I thought the ending was pretty cool. The only thing I would change is when they were describing their dreams, instead of being on a island with 200 naked chicks, Ray should've said something like: "Oh yeah, I was stuck in New Jersey with a bunch of dysfunctional gangsters".
> _
> Would have been an homage to the all-time great _Newhart _finale.  /steve


Thought much the same thing. Harvey Keitel could have dreamt he was a bad lieutenant, and Gretchen Mol could have spent the time on the trip imagining she was Bettie Page.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

harsh said:


> The white leather loafers were supposed to connect 20xx with 1973.


The gene Hunt character wore those shoes in both the British and american series.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The ending seemed a bit rushed, but I suppose that's probably because it was. I really enjoyed this show and would have liked to have seen it go for years more.
> 
> Of course, there's that one nitpick... if this was all a fantasy in Sam's head, how do we account for the scenes where we as the audience saw things that Sam didn't?


There may be two other nits ... was that really Sam's mother in his virtual reality? I wonder what about Sam's dad in the VR experience ... was that supposed to be his real father, just younger? We know that the two astronaus, father and son, had some falling out, but the father in the VR experience was a really nasty guy, so I can't imagine it was based on his "real" father ... so who was that mean man??? I need to know! :lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

djlong said:


> For a show that paid attention to details, they really made this seem like a 1-hour shoot on a shoestring budget because there was no time lag when the astronauts were communicating with misison control.


For all we know, in the year 2035 there is a string of satellite buoys strategically located in space between Earth and Mars, put in place expressly for this mission, simply to expedite communication. Sounds like a smart thing for mission planners to do...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> There may be two other nits ... was that really Sam's mother in his virtual reality? I wonder what about Sam's dad in the VR experience ... was that supposed to be his real father, just younger? We know that the two astronaus, father and son, had some falling out, but the father in the VR experience was a really nasty guy, so I can't imagine it was based on his "real" father ... so who was that mean man??? I need to know! :lol:


Not sure about the mom, but remember when 2035 Sam said to his father something to the effect of "let's bury the hatchet"? Could be he went into the induced coma after arguing and feeling resentment of some sort towards his real father, and those feelings manifested in his dreams as that 1973 incarnation of a rotten dad.

Or maybe not.  /steve


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> For all we know, in the year 2035 there is a string of satellite buoys strategically located in space between Earth and Mars, put in place expressly for this mission, simply to expedite communication. Sounds like a smart thing for mission planners to do...


radio waves ove at the speed of light. How would buoys make them travel any fasster.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> For all we know, in the year 2035 there is a string of satellite buoys strategically located in space between Earth and Mars, put in place expressly for this mission, simply to expedite communication.


Even in 2035, satellites must orbit something by definition.

The other flaw with this theory is that you can't readily define what it means to be "between" Earth and Mars as that's always changing. Occasionally obstructions like the Sun are between Earth and Mars.

Interactive communications at planetary distances requires something moving much faster than the speed of light.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Geronimo said:


> radio waves ove at the speed of light. How would buoys make them travel any fasster.


Ah, I see the problem. It's no problem that in the next 26 years we can develop technology to let travelers hibernate and be enmeshed in pre-programmed virtual realities for the duration, and then awaken completely refreshed with no muscle atrophy, yet there's only one way we would still be communicating over long distances in the year 2035.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> Ah, I see the problem. It's no problem that in the next 26 years we can develop technology to let travelers hibernate and be enmeshed in pre-programmed virtual realities for the duration, and then awaken completely refreshed with no muscle atrophy, yet there's only one way we would still be communicating over long distances in the year 2035.


Actually thoe thing would be easier to solve. Bt even if you solve the problem of communicating faster than light why do you need repeaters?

Sorry butit does not hold water--ora vacuum---or whatever it si that it would have to hold. but we are thinking way too hard here. the real point is that the ending made little to no sense.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Geez people... isn't that why it's called *Science FICTION*?


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

ibglowin said:


> When we see the white patent leather shoes hit the martian soil.
> 
> Anybody else wonder what meaning that had (if any) ?


To me, it meant that Sam was still in a coma, and was 'dreaming' the ending, too. He's really still in a hospital bed in 2008/09.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Bluto17 said:


> To me, it meant that Sam was still in a coma, and was 'dreaming' the ending, too. He's really still in a hospital bed in 2008/09.


You know what, that's a great idea if some other network or cable channel decides to pick up Life on Mars! They could easily pick-up from there and resume life int he '70's ...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Seems that if syfy were interested, they could probably pick the show up and it would fit with their rapidly-shrinking stable of science-fiction (syience-fyction?) programs.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> now I'm not sure if I want to continue.


You want to... you really want to...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> I thought they did a good job with the ending, actually came up with a credible scenario.


I agree. I was telling my friends here at work that this was the best series finale I've seen in a loooonggg time.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Of course, there's that one nitpick... if this was all a fantasy in Sam's head, how do we account for the scenes where we as the audience saw things that Sam didn't?


I thought about that too but I also think of Scrubs as being everything JD does and sees but he's not in every scene either. Maybe when Sam wasn't in a scene he was just watching with us.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If prior experience is any indicator, _The Unusuals_ will fail to attract as strong of an audience as _Life on Mars_, and will also be canceled.


I fear that as well. From the previews The Unusuals seems a bit "quirky" and some may not "get it".


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Another one, made twice in the last episode, was picking up the multi-line phone without pushing the button.


I'm pretty sure the lit button was already pressed.


----------

